# Mini-Bluckies Modifications and Costumes



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm. I've been thinking I need to find me one of these. But the words mini and small worry me. How big are these torso's, approx.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

These are very nicely done. I picked up several of the mini-bluckies this season and think they are a great value. This is one I did:










I corpsed this one with paper towels and elmer's glue, and added layers of paint - black, brown, drybrushed yellow and red. I then put layers of hot glue over it to make it glossy and add extra texture. Here and there I put dollar store moss into the hot glue. Final result was an excellent ground breaker for a total cost of probably less than 3 dollars. I'm very happy with it.

I have two more of these mini-bluckies. At the moment, they are smeared with blacklight-reactive paint for my blacklight room, but I'm already planning to change it up for next year, so curious to hear what others have done with these.


----------



## Family Haunter (Oct 5, 2012)

I bought some too. Dressed one up like a pirate last night. I really like the idea of cutting open the mouth. I am going to try that.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I found another use for these mini-bluckies. I read a recent thread by Osenator where he linked to some zombie teddy bears. It looked like something that could be easily recreated at home, and I was planning this year to add a room to the haunt with creepy childhood stuff (eg, dolls, clowns, etc), so creeped-up stuffed animals would be right up my alley. I took a mental note. Today I was at goodwill and found a teddy bear in good condition for $.99, so I picked it up. When I came home, I was looking through my box of halloween stuff for something I could use to modify the teddy bear, and found the mini-bluckies. It struck me as perfect. Although the mini-blucky is too small to be a realistic human, it's the absolute perfect size to fit inside a doll or stuffed animal that you are modifying and serve as exposed sections of skeleton. Some hot glue and permablood later and this is how my teddy bear looks:










The picture doesn't quite do it justice, it's seriously freaky looking. I think this may be the best possible use for these mini-bluckies. I'll be keeping my eyes open in the fall to pick up some more.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a group of these 99 Cent Only Store Skeleton Torsos from a few years ago. Plan on using them in my carnival theme most likely. With their stiffness thought I would position them in a rollercoaster car with either their hands up in the air or straightout holding onto the coaster car's safety bar. I'll check out your tutorial on wiring their arms for movement. Might do that to a few of them. So thanks in advance for the tutorial.

I really like what you did corpsing yours The Monster Squad. Looks very naturally posed without altering him....fresh out of the ground!

Anyone bothering to do anything more with their eyes?


----------

